# Could use insight on starting MA



## JD123 (May 18, 2016)

Hi, new guy here, I have decided I want to get into martial arts preferably a striking based martial art that would be effective for protection. I have looked at Muay Thai, Jeet Kune Do, and Kali. However I am not hung up on style of MA.

I am more apprehensive about getting into a McDojo. The last thing I want train for years and realize I know nothing. I really want to get into MA to get more confident, gain self defense skills, also really push my human potential. I live in Connecticut, if anyone happens to live there and knows of reputable schools or if not can shed some light on what to look for when finding the right school and avoid a McDojo that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## drop bear (May 18, 2016)

Fight. Schools like muay thai are easy to tell.  Because their fighters win fights.  

Otherwise you would have to know the art before hand.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 18, 2016)

The "McDojo" concept is largely the martial arts world attempt at self-sabatoge.  Don't get me wrong, there is some serious crap out there, but it's not as widespread as online discussions make it seem.  But the online community has taken the "McDojo" concept so far it basically is used to describe "Anything other schools do that is not the way I like it".  To put in context you'd have hockey players calling football teams "McDojo's" because they only actually "play" 10 mins or so per game, and football players calling Basketball players "McDojos" because they have no contact, Then you'd get amateur teams calling all the pro teams McDojos for selling out and being all about money...

Just go try it, if it feels right go for it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> The "McDojo" concept is largely the martial arts world attempt at self-sabatoge.  Don't get me wrong, there is some serious crap out there, but it's not as widespread as online discussions make it seem.  But the online community has taken the "McDojo" concept so far it basically is used to describe "Anything other schools do that is not the way I like it".  To put in context you'd have hockey players calling football teams "McDojo's" because they only actually "play" 10 mins or so per game, and football players calling Basketball players "McDojos" because they have no contact, Then you'd get amateur teams calling all the pro teams McDojos for selling out and being all about money...
> 
> Just go try it, if it feels right go for it.



I respectfully disagree.  I think there is a lot of crap out there, and it's the *majority* of what is being taught.  Nothing to do with the purity of 'my' art; there are a lot of arts I do not practice and would not think of putting down.  To my way of thinking, the 'McDojo' has less to do with a named art and more to do with a philosophy of profit over substance.

There is a dojo near me that opened up a few years ago.  It's still around, must be doing well.  I read about it in the local newspaper.  It's a chain, and the owners, a husband-wife team, had no martial arts experience.  They paid for the franchise, which included a six-week intensive training session with the head of the franchise, whereupon they were awarded their black belts and went back home to begin teaching.

Sorry, that's not valid martial arts training.  It cannot be.  Not even close to possible.  And I see it a lot; this is just something I saw near my house.

To the OP, welcome to MT, and I understand your concern.  I believe you have to do your due diligence, which includes research into the history of the instructor(s), the length of time they've been training, the lineage of the art in question, and so on.  I'd ask about things which to me would raise red flags, such as guaranteed promotions or promotions based upon fees.  Mandatory competitions and seminars, requirements to purchase gear and other accouterments, while not a disqualifier in themselves, would still cause me to take a deeper look.

Franchises are not necessarily bad, but one must consider that they are established in the hopes of being a profitable business, and the focus of any for-profit business is profit.  They may teach great martial arts, but they may not.  Google is your friend.


----------



## Buka (May 18, 2016)

Where in Connecticut?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 18, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> They paid for the franchise, which included a six-week intensive training session with the head of the franchise, whereupon they were awarded their black belts and went back home to begin teaching.



Ouch... I have to admit, I have not seen anything along those lines.  Closest to that I've seen is Krav Maga certifications aimed at practitioners of other styles and fitness kickboxing classes.


----------



## JD123 (May 18, 2016)

Buka said:


> Where in Connecticut?



Naugatuck, valley area towards Waterbury. I am willing to drive 50 minutes.


----------



## MI_martialist (May 18, 2016)

I agree that you need to do your homework.  I would not go to just any Doctor on the corner, and I would not go to a Doctor who simply received a diploma from a school.

As for driving 50 minutes...in my experience that willingness will fade quickly.  Try to find something much closer.




JD123 said:


> Naugatuck, valley area towards Waterbury. I am willing to drive 50 minutes.


----------



## JD123 (May 18, 2016)

MI_martialist said:


> I agree that you need to do your homework.  I would not go to just any Doctor on the corner, and I would not go to a Doctor who simply received a diploma from a school.
> 
> As for driving 50 minutes...in my experience that willingness will fade quickly.  Try to find something much closer.



You're right, I have been researching and have emailed some places I just wanted to reach out to knowledgable people about what to look for or if anyone knew a good school in my area. You do bring up a good point about distance and the willingness fading. I drive 50 minutes to work and back everyday so it doesn't feel long to me but you have a point after a long day of work driving 50 minutes and back driving another 50 may not be appealing.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 18, 2016)

Don't forget good ol' fashioned boxing for striking.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 18, 2016)

While I do not know that area, feel free to post about the instructors and/or websites, as some of us might know them.


----------



## JD123 (May 18, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> While I do not know that area, feel free to post about the instructors and/or websites, as some of us might know them.



Good idea here's a few schools and teachers

Ron Kosakowski he has a school fifteen minutes from me. I emailed him a couple days ago so I may try phone or just walk in.

Here's some other school

Bethel Academy of Martial Arts | Bethel, CT

http://www.teamplusone.com/mobile/

American Top Team MMA and BJJ Danbury CT - American Top Team CT BJJ Muay Thai MMA Danbury CT

I keep researching too there's a lot of information as nice as the Internet is with finding info it is also a lot to sift through.

Thanks for all the advice so far everyone.


----------



## JR 137 (May 19, 2016)

Stay far away from anything with Calasanz in the name.  He's got a few schools in CT.  Seems like he could be a pretty good fitness instructor in a very non-traditional way, but everything he does is quite odd and he seems quite dilusional.


----------



## MI_martialist (May 19, 2016)

JD123 said:


> You're right, I have been researching and have emailed some places I just wanted to reach out to knowledgable people about what to look for or if anyone knew a good school in my area. You do bring up a good point about distance and the willingness fading. I drive 50 minutes to work and back everyday so it doesn't feel long to me but you have a point after a long day of work driving 50 minutes and back driving another 50 may not be appealing.



Depending on your schedule, and the school's schedule, you can find a place that is en route which may open up more opportunities at different places.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 19, 2016)

Just a point of lineage - Bethel Academy's owner appears to hold certification from Dan Inosanto - and teaches JKD, Kali, and MT.   That's a great indication  - but I guess I am biased as I train in a similar type of school

However most places usually allow a "free trial" something - why not try out several places to see the place, instructors, energy, vibe and if it feels right for you.


----------



## JD123 (May 19, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> Just a point of lineage - Bethel Academy's owner appears to hold certification from Dan Inosanto - and teaches JKD, Kali, and MT.   That's a great indication  - but I guess I am biased as I train in a similar type of school
> 
> However most places usually allow a "free trial" something - why not try out several places to see the place, instructors, energy, vibe and if it feels right for you.



Bethel has been speaking to me and thanks for looking and helping. Hate to ask more questions and you can tell me to shut up anytime. Out of those three JKD, Kali, and MT which would provide a good foundation.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 19, 2016)

JD123 said:


> Bethel has been speaking to me and thanks for looking and helping. Hate to ask more questions and you can tell me to shut up anytime. Out of those three JKD, Kali, and MT which would provide a good foundation.




It appears they offer separate classes in each.  Kali is wide system that includes some nasty (dirty) boxing and open hands stuff, but most schools that teach JKD with Kali - only teach the weapons part of Kali.  Therefore based on your stated goal :
*
"striking based martial art that would be effective for protection"*


I would say take the JKD or MT classes.  I would lean towards JKD because they should include some MT moves in JKD (I have spent classes on MT kicking in JKD), but either would be good. MT is probably easier and quicker to learn than JKD and I think you are going to put on the gloves and shin/kick pads and start sparing in MT sooner than JKD.

Don't know how their fees are structured at the school - but you may have the option to go to any classes you wish and or try one for a while, then shift to the other. ALl these three MA's (JKD, Kali, and MT) are very practical and useful and self  defense oriented.




P.S.

One tip and common instruction I get in JKD or MT kicking - keep you darn hands up ! You see alot of videos on line and matches  where fighters swing their hand down to kick. Don't do that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 19, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> Just a point of lineage - Bethel Academy's owner appears to hold certification from Dan Inosanto - and teaches JKD, Kali, and MT.   That's a great indication  - but I guess I am biased as I train in a similar type of school
> 
> However most places usually allow a "free trial" something - why not try out several places to see the place, instructors, energy, vibe and if it feels right for you.


I would agree with this, and was going to point it out, but was not sure what a 'certification' means. If he teaches JKD and Kali I would assume that means he trained with him, but you never know with certifications.


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2016)

You might consider checking out Greater Hartford Bando and Fortitude Jiu Jitsu (BJJ) in Glastonbury -- especially if it's close to work for you.


----------

